# Boost gauge



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive got the autometer cobalt series analog style, its not installed but i prefer the analog my self. I was considering a A/F meter in digital to fill the other hole in the pillar pod or a digital oil pressure gauge.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep I went with the AutoMeter Cobalt vac/boost mechanical gauge. I did buy it on Ebay and got the best price I could find with free shipping. I also got my zzp gauge pillar on ebay too.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i just got a glowshift gauge it was easy to install, and best of all cheap


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

glow shift 10 color led boost/ vacum gauge.... mechanical thnking of adding a A/f digital mix gauge and a oil pressure gauge.... looks nearly stock as well


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have both, an Analog and a Scanguage that shows different stuff including Vacum/Boost. The analog is always "cooler" to watch. Digital ones are pretty plain, as they just show numbers.. I like the analog style to see the needle sweep.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Digital tru boost (aem) and Wideband Failsafe (aem) with the zzp custom gauge pods, is my current setup, if you have any questions on install let me know!


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I use the MAP (manifold air pressure) function on a ScangaugeE. Digital readout. Lots of other functions mostly duplicated by other DIC functions on the Cruz. My Cruz doesn't have a digital water temp gauge and the analog gauge doesn't tell me much (too imprecise) so the water temp function on the ScangaugeE is also useful.


ScanGaugeE : Linear Logic - Home of the ScanGauge


----------

